# How much should I ask for this buck



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

He's 1/2 alpine 1/2 boer that was born march 3rd 2014 (4 months) what should I be asking for him 
I'm not really sure how much he weighs in guessing at least 85# if not a little more



























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hes a good looking fellow...good size for his age..
I think price depends on location and what you hope for him....a $50 buck may go for meat where a $80-$100 buck will go to work....We sell ours with ot with out papers for $100 at least and go up from there..we are in central Texas...


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Where are you located he's adorable? Most people where I live go a dollar a pound if you're selling for meat.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Well that's probably a good estimate for me to go by then I'm just south of dallas tx thanks happy bleats 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Talron said:


> Where are you located he's adorable? Most people where I live go a dollar a pound if you're selling for meat.


Thanks I'm in Midlothian it's about 30 mins south of dallas some people around here go by weight but most just go but the animal itself

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh darn you're to far away from me. xD
I hope you sell him and get what you want for him.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Talron I hope so too 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep we are only a few hours from eachother : )


----------

